# Deep Tracks - Neil Young - "Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" - Choose your favourites



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Neil Young - "Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" - Choose your favourites*

View attachment 105912


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Neil Young - "Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" -

""Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" is the second studio album by the _Canadian_ musician Neil Young, released on Reprise Records. His first with his longtime backing band Crazy Horse, it peaked at number 34 on the US Billboard 200 during a ninety-eight week chart stay in August 1970 and has been certified platinum by the RIAA.

The album contains four songs that became standards in Young's performance repertoire: "Cinnamon Girl", "Down by the River", the title track, and "Cowgirl in the Sand", all of which were written in a single day while Young had a 103 °F (39.5 °C) fever.

Upon its release, Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere received generally favorable reviews from critics.

The dog on the front cover is named Winni [Winnipeg], after Neil's hometown, with the album shoot taking place in Topanga Canyon. Neil is apparently making sure that the tree doesn't actually fall over.

In 2003, the album was ranked number 208 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

"Cinnamon Girl" -






"Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" -






"Round and Round (It Won't Be Long)" -






"Down by the River" -






"The Losing End (When You're On) -






"Running Dry (Requiem for the Rockets)" -






"Cowgirl in the Sand" -


----------

